# Petitioning Canon to improve the C100



## scottthomas (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi All, here is a link to an online petition asking Canon to improve the C100 by adding the auto ISO feature. This feature is very useful for adjusting exposure on the fly. It is particularly useful when GlideCaming and also for unmanned secondary cameras on partly cloudy days where the lighting conditions keeps changing.

http://www.change.org/petitions/canon-add-auto-iso-to-the-canon-c100

Please sign this petition to help inform them that we consider this a useful feature.


----------

